
Icon A5 Aircraft “comes with many strings attached” - dceddia
http://www.aopa.org/News-and-Video/All-News/2016/March/31/Icon-gambit
======
dceddia
The full purchase agreement is available in PDF here:
[http://download.aopa.org/advocacy/ICON_A5_Purchase_Agreement...](http://download.aopa.org/advocacy/ICON_A5_Purchase_Agreement_Complete_3_25.pdf)

